# Free 5-Day Business Workshop for Veterans



## hhour48 (10 Nov 2021)

[Mods team: let me know if this is not allowed]
If you ever wanted to launch your own online business; or if you already own a business that needs online growth - this is for you.
I used to be active on this forum when I was a young Pte, 20 years ago and spent a lot of time here back in the day. Glad to see it still operational!







 I decided to pack everything I've learnt over the last 14 years running two successful businesses, into a FREE 5-day business-building challenge for vets during the week of 15-Nov.





 Join the challenge on FB: facebook.com/groups/enlisted2entrepreneur





 If you know someone who needs this: please share!


----------



## daftandbarmy (10 Nov 2021)

Bratok said:


> [Mods team: let me know if this is not allowed]
> If you ever wanted to launch your own online business; or if you already own a business that needs online growth - this is for you.
> I used to be active on this forum when I was a young Pte, 20 years ago and spent a lot of time here back in the day. Glad to see it still operational!
> 
> ...



Meanwhile, Vets when they hear the word 'entrepreneur' and 'free' in the same sentence


----------



## hhour48 (10 Nov 2021)

Just trying to give back


----------



## daftandbarmy (10 Nov 2021)

Bratok said:


> Just trying to give back



I know... thanks for the offer!


----------



## hhour48 (10 Nov 2021)

tough crowd


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Nov 2021)

hhour48 said:


> [Mods team: let me know if this is not allowed]
> If you ever wanted to launch your own online business; or if you already own a business that needs online growth - this is for you.
> I used to be active on this forum when I was a young Pte, 20 years ago and spent a lot of time here back in the day. Glad to see it still operational!
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking your valuable time and expertise to help your fellow Veterans. I might take you up on it. 
BZ!


----------



## hhour48 (12 Nov 2021)

Awesome, thanks
 the more - the merrier, would be great to see ya'll there


----------



## hhour48 (14 Nov 2021)

website is up: go.enlisted2entrepreneur.com


----------



## hhour48 (15 Nov 2021)

Day 1 of the Challenge is in the books! (It's not too late to join and watch the replays)


----------



## hhour48 (15 Jun 2022)

Military Influencer Conference gave me a gift on my 22nd anniversary of enlisting - a chance to speak at their conference this October!
But I need your help to vote my session in - and help more vets transition into entrepreneurship: 

Let's get a Canadian speaker in there... please vote at Enlisted to Entrepreneur: How Veterans Can Build a Profitable E-Commerce Business to Fuel Their Dream Life - MIC

#militarytransition #veteranshelpingveterans #veteranentrepreneur


----------



## hhour48 (15 Jun 2022)

Hey folks - long-time member here...

The Military Influencer Conference gave me a gift on my 22nd anniversary of  enlisting - a chance to speak at their conference this October!

But I need your help to vote my session in - my talk will help more vets transition into entrepreneurship after the military:

Let's get a Canadian speaker in - please vote at https://militaryinfluencer.com


----------



## hhour48 (30 Nov 2022)

We did the 5-day business challenge for 2022 again las t week.
Because the feedback for the “Enlisted2Entrepreneur” 5-day Veteran Entrepreneurship challenge was so positive, we decided to make the content available on YouTube as well (since so many surveyed seem to have left Facebook for good)

Day 1 (SITUATION): Why veterans are uniquely qualified for Entrepreneurship and the skills they already possess without realizing. Why E-commerce & Digital Marketing is The biggest business & job opportunity of the century. Most popular business models. How To Go From Military to Entrepreneur: Enlisted2Entrepreneur Challenge 2022 Day 1

Day 2. (MISSION): Develop your mission & purpose, define your target audience and shortlist ideas for your products/services. How To Go From Military to Entrepreneur: Enlisted2Entrepreneur Challenge 2022 Day 2

Day 3. (EXECUTION) : Step by step framework for launching and scaling a business. Validating your business idea and product-market fit. How To Go From Military to Entrepreneur: Enlisted2Entrepreneur Challenge 2022 Day 3

Day 4. (SERVICE & SUPPORT): Tools, skills, teams, financing/bootstrapping, legal structure How To Go From Military to Entrepreneur: Enlisted2Entrepreneur Challenge 2022 Day 4

Day 5. (COMMAND & SIGNALS) To partner or not to partner. Scaling with products. Scaling your team (People). Putting it all together, Regaining Purpose, Mission, Status & Income, and becoming part of the movement How To Go From Military to Entrepreneur: Enlisted2Entrepreneur Challenge 2022 Day 5

Thanks to the support from amazing VetPreneurs from Corporal4Life Apparel, MadHatter Industries, and FireMoto Apparel, as well as Dave Morrow, CD - author of "The Nimble Warrior" book, for making this even happen again.
#veteranownedbusiness #veteranentrepreneur #veteranbusiness


----------

